# Tanganyika Species GH and KH



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello,

I am getting ready to select fishes to stock my tank with and I had decided on a Tanganyika setup. Now I want to figure out if I need to buffer my water.

I have read all I can find on the forum on KH and GH and I still have unaswered questions.

First the parameters of the water:

Out of tap: 7.8ph, 72GH, 90KH
In tank: 8.2-8.4ph, 72GH, 108KH

All tests done with API Master kit. The tank substrate is Aragonite (abount 80lb) and the tank is a 75g.

The test in the tank were done two days after it was first filled and the Ammonia in the tank is at 4ppm.

Now the ph seems to be in the right range, but the GH and KH seem to be a little low. In the profiles of the fishes that I am interested in it states that the hardness of the water needs to be very hard.
Is this requirement only to insure a stable ph? Should I buffer the water in order to keep the fishes happy?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> In the profiles of the fishes that I am interested in it states that the hardness of the water needs to be very hard.


Need is too strong. They don't need water to be any harder than what you have. Considering the 
parameters that you currently have, I wouldn't buffer. As a matter of fact, my parameters are real close to 
yours, and I don't buffer. My fish do really well, breed, etc. I can't imagine them doing any better. I used 
to buffer for same reasons as you're considering it. I was new to it, and read that it was a good thing to 
do. Since backing off from it, fish are same, no difference.

Also, buffers (KH) and hardness (GH) are two somewhat different things. Buffering won't affect GH, 
as you've seen. GH has no effect on pH.

Looks like the aragonite is having a good effect on the KH (buffers) and is raising the pH a bit. 
Another reason to not need chemical buffers.

And yes, 'buffers' are a buffer against pH swings. Raising KH will not stabilize pH 'more'. You just 
need to make sure it doesn't drop dangerously close to 0. If it did, then your pH would 'crash'.

So, just keep an eye on your KH. If it drops considerably between water changes, then you may need 
to re-evalutate stocking, cleaning of filters, or frequency and amount of water changes. I wouldn't 
buffer to try to compensate for a high organic load resulting in the production of acids and the 
quick consumption of buffers. A drastic drop in KH between water changes is a symptom of a high 
organic load, and you're probably be fighting high nitrate levels. Adding chemical buffers wouldn't 
be the answer.

HTH


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Tim,

that eases my mind. I will keep an eye on my KH. As an aside, would making a couple of smaller water changes a week rather than a signle bigger one be a way to prevent the KH from crashing?

Also, I have been hitting this site for the last few months or so to prepare for the new tank, and I found out you are one of the most helpful members around. Your answers are always comprehensive, well thought out, easy to understand, never condescending and most important of all to the point. Thank you for your constant contributions.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> would making a couple of smaller water changes a week rather than a signle bigger one be a way to prevent the KH from crashing?


As far as KH goes, either should replenish buffers fine. If you can't go a week without replenishing, 
then you'd have a huge organic load to deal with like a dirty substrate or filter. I think you'll find that KH 
just doesn't drop that quickly under normal circumstances, meaning a typically stocked, maintained, 
and fed tank. I've got 60+ adult fish in a 180, and my KH hovers around 5 or so (90ppm). But, I'm 
pretty aggressive about clearing out any organics from the system by vacuuming sand and cleaning 
prefilter pads. I don't run anything except a sump wet/dry, so detritus is pretty easy to spot and 
remove.



> Also, I have been hitting this site for the last few months or so to prepare for the new tank, and I found out you are one of the most helpful members around. Your answers are always comprehensive, well thought out, easy to understand, never condescending and most important of all to the point. Thank you for your constant contributions.


Thanks, I've been here less lately because I'm spending some time doing some study on my own, but 
still try to poke in every now and again.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you again, Tim.


----------

